#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  e-Book Απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά για την έκδοση μιας άδειας οικοδομής και άλλες περιπτώσεις ή ένας καλός "μπούσουλας" (για έγκριση δόμησης και άδεια δόμησης)

## advice4u

Ο παρόν οδηγός είναι μια προσφορά προς όλους τους ασχολουμένους με την έκδοση αδειών οικοδομής και έχει προκύψει από εμπειρία, μετά από μακροχρόνια ενασχόληση με το αντικείμενο , είναι δε αποτέλεσμα μακράς προσπάθειας και έρευνας. Να λάβετε υπΆ όψιν ότι ξεκίνησα να φτιάχνω αυτό τον οδηγό το 2008 και όταν αποφάσισα να τον εκδώσω έφτασα να τον αλλάξω σχεδόν όλο.
Βασικός μου στόχος είναι να βοηθήσω τους νέους μηχανικούς ( και όχι μόνο αυτούς) , να γνωρίζουν τα δικαιολογητικά που χρειάζονται για την έκδοση μιας άδειας οικοδομής, η των διαφόρων περιπτώσεων που σχετίζονται με τις πολεοδομικές υπηρεσίες .
Επειδή κάτι τέτοιο έλειπε απΆ την αγορά του βιβλίου , φιλοδοξία και ελπίδα μου είναι , ότι θα προσφέρω έναν οδηγό χρήσιμο για όλους..
Σας δίνω λοιπόν ένα πίνακα με τα απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά για την έκδοση μιας άδειας οικοδομής που θα αποτελέσει ένα 'Μπούσουλα' για την παρακολούθηση της δουλειάς σας , αφού για κάθε μελέτη θα μπορείτε να τυπώνετε ή να κρατάτε ένα ηλεκτρονικό αντίγραφο ένα αντίγραφο και να τσεκάρετε ποιες δουλειές έχετε κάνει και τι εκκρεμότητες υπάρχουν.
Μπορείτε να τον τυπώνετε για κάθε άδεια οικοδομής και να γράφετε τις ελλείψεις, απαιτούμενες συμπληρώσεις και παρατηρήσεις. 

Ο οδηγός πωλείται στην τιμή του *ΕΝΟΣ ( 1 ) ΕΥΡΩ*

Η τιμή του ενός ( 1) ευρώ όπως καταβαίνετε είναι συμβολική, στο http://www.advice4u.gr/free.html
Το e-book προσφέρεται δωρεάν με την αγορά του βιβλίου: Το μυστικό της επιτυχίας κάθε μηχανικού - Μέρος 2ο, βλέπε http://www.advice4u.gr/products.html

Παντελής Παπακωνσταντίνου, Πολιτικός Μηχανικός Ε.Μ.Π. 1971

----------

